

A Zippier Way to Share Big Files? - belleville
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/532696/a-zippier-way-to-share-big-files/

======
dogma1138
What good is a multi-gigabit transfer protocol when the flash memory which is
used in most consumer electronics and it's memory interface controllers can't
maintain the maximum theoretical nor attainable speed of USB 2.0 atm? Unless
mobile phones will start coming with mSATA SSD's instead of the el'cheapo
integrated flash memory ontop of an eMMC controller this technology is not
useful at all. There are already plenty of "touch/kiss" based file transfer
services which used BT and NFC and they never took off. Even Samsung gave up
on it's "beam" tech, and yes although it used NFC with much lower bandwidth it
was still enough for quick transfer of documents and general items between the
phones, and on top of being easy to use Samsung had a large enough market
share for it to be useful, however alas still no one used it. So yeah sorry i
don't see how a technology which will require adding an additional radio to
the already overloaded radio stack of the phone(AM/FM(US phones mostly), BT,
GSM, NFC, WIFI), especially a proprietary chipset with a proprietary protocol
will be a viable solution, especially when it's going to be hindered by the
hardware (and software, i wan't to see Android or iOS handling gigabit speeds)
of the devices themselves. If anything USB over NFC or something similar seems
like a much better candidate for this type of technology most due to the
backwards compatibility to existing hardware and software stacks and USB being
more or less and open standard.

------
jewel
How often does this come up in consumer environments? 6 gpbs could be faster
than the NAND flash, for both read and write. 4K video is only going to be
100mbps or maybe double that, for consumers.

I guess what I'm asking is what use cases do people see for this? The only
time I can think of that it'd be convenient is backing up a device, but that
also can be run overnight when the device is charging and bandwidth is
plentiful.

~~~
sehugg
I can think of two: Sharing high-quality videos, and making backups for law
enforcement.

------
gamesbrainiac
Question is how close do these things need to be? From the looks of the video,
it looks like two devices need to _touch_. Wires allow transfers even with
distance between two objects, so does WiFi.

~~~
Sanddancer
Yep, they need to touch. The market for this seems to be more for cableless
docking/syncing than for constant transfers, which I don't think is big
enough, especially given the other techs that are being specced out in the
60ghz range that do allow for decent range and still better than gigabit
speeds.

